# ambassadeur 5500c3 casting button wont click back when you reel



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

pushes in and casts awesome....but wont reengage after i start reeling...i have to hook it under my fingernail under it and pull it back out to engage. tried general cleaning/lube but not getting any better....anyone have a trick or part i need to replace. its only 18 years old......dang thangs dont last no more....jk


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like you don't have a lever in the right place. I've cleaned mine before and have had the same problem.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Did you lightly grease the inside of that clutch plate frame? Sometimes it gets stuck like that if it doesnt have enough lubricant to allow it to go back and forth. Either that or some part isnt seated correctly like gstandford said


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man i would love to pretend to know what ur talking about.....any chance for a pic and red arrows?


----------



## Nado (Dec 14, 2011)

I think he's talking about this it should be around 7:23 or 7:28 in the video, grease the plate a little.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Not on that particular reel, but...occasionally.... when I put the side plate back on my Chronarchs... I don't have the thumb lever aligned properly. It gets caught up and does what yours is doing. I pulled it apart and put it back carefully and it worked. R


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*5500C casting*

I did have that problem once; it was caused by operator error during reassembly.  Keep it clean and lubed. C2


----------



## Nado (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol forgot to post it


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Part 13048 is one of two springs that may be missing or the bar they ride on is upside down. The newer ones have a bar with mini leaf springs that keep tention on the thumb button. This will fly out when a cam on the main axle spins while turning the handle. Best thing to do is just take it apart again and look at it and push the button to see what is keeping it from working right. Hope this helps. http://www.reeldr.com/SCHEMATICS/ABU/AMBASSADEUR 5500C3(89-1).pdf


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm gonna be cleaning one in over the next few days....when I'm done I'll post some pics of the pieces...As Dip said .......you probably need some grease in a few areas.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

my do the same thing. i just drilled a 1/8in hole in the side cover and fill it with wd40 before i go fish. works like a champ


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

sgrem said:


> pushes in and casts awesome....but wont reengage after i start reeling...i have to hook it under my fingernail under it and pull it back out to engage. tried general cleaning/lube but not getting any better....anyone have a trick or part i need to replace. its only 18 years old......dang thangs dont last no more....jk


Hio...could you post the number you see on the bottom of the reel foot. Abu had several design things going on back then, with different release setups. This assumes that the frame is original, not changed out over time. This will aid in diagnosis. It's more than likely some crud or a broken return spring.


----------

